# Michigan Hunting Dog Classic, Running Order



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

The balance of the running is posted at the Coverdog message board. There are also some details listed.

http://members3.boardhost.com/coverdog/index.html?1345084598

Be ready at 7:30 AM
I will post the course order tomorrow. We discussed it tonight but I didn't take notes. A few beers and a long soak in the hot tub and I can't recall what we decided.


1 a Fongie Bm Healey 
1 b Maveric Gspm pike 
2 a Lou Esf Jessie Hollister 
2 b Parker Esm Curtis 
3 a Tink Epf Kusak 
3 b Callie f Fortier 
4 a Lowgun Wm Carmony 
4 b Jenny esf MacDonald 
5 a Max Esm Curtis 
5 b Morgan Epf pike 
6 a Nelson Bm Healey 
6 b Blue Esf McMaster 
7 a Ruger Gspm Carmody 
7 b Maddie Epf Wernet 
8 a Litha Smf Crowley 
8 b Arrow Esm Sneller 
9 a Zoey VF Zenas 
9 b Josey esf Coe 
10 a Jack VM Huff 
10 b Jake Esm Coleman 
11 a Dixie Esf Randi Hollister 
11 b Hattie esf MacDonald 
12 a Reed Esm MacDonald 
12 b bye


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Michigan Hunting Dog Judging Guidelines

This is a wild bird trial in the woods in search of ruffed grouse and woodcock. The course's will be walking paths through the woods predetermined by very avid wild bird hunters and cover approximately 30 minutes each. The judges will be looking at the dogs ability to hunt each objective, to locate, point and hold to flush a grouse or woodcock. The manner in which each dog will do this in conjunction with the hunter (handler) is also observed. The range and rate of speed may vary per course, dog and handler. Bird finding is observed; does the dog search likely objectives to find and point a bird or is it just bouncing around and stumbles into a bird. We will be looking for intelligent application. We will be looking for dogs that work with the handler and obey commands. We will be looking for a dog that has enough stamina to make an all day hunt. All of these dogs are supposed to point birds, therefore the manner in which they go about finding them is where we do the judgment . Pointing multiple birds is a great thing but in the woods the opportunity may not be equally available in every covert. If we know a piece of cover held 5 birds and another piece only held one is it fair to say a dog is better that doesn't hunt but is walked into pointing five birds; or a dog that works his tail off to find the one bird in the lesser cover? What if the tables were turned , lets switch dogs and coverts. We cant actually do that so we have to look at all aspects of the hunt. After the above items have been observed during the brace the Judges ask themselves, Would I like to hunt behind that dog?


When we as a group pick our judges we look at the dogs the judges hunt behind to distinguish the manner in which they will judge the events. Each of us hunt in our own special way and to say one way is better than the other is wrong. This is the only hunting dog trial in Michigan that is held on wild grouse in wild habitat. This is a fun trial to introduce new people and supply a venue that we can enjoy our hunting dogs in the off season, and gain some bragging rights, it is still a competition and we will not all go home with blue ribbons and trophies.

Rich Hollister posted in August 2010 at the M-S Message Board
With edits from Bob Wheelock


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

....and for you guys who need a refresher.


To the new guys competing or just visiting this weekend, here is some information on how things are run. 
The Shooting Dog stake on Saturday & the Hunting Dog Classic on Sunday run on continuous courses thru the woods. These courses do not loop back to the beginning, the place where your truck is parked.
At the break away of each brace and thru out the brace the dogs lead, the handlers on foot are next, followed by the Judges on horse and then the gallery. You are welcome to walk; you&#8217;re encouraged to walk. It&#8217;s correct to be quiet and not interfere. When dogs stop on point the handler and the judge will go to the dog. We ask that the gallery stay on course, help control the horses and help the handler and judge back to the course after they are done flushing etc. It causes too much commotion for the gallery to go into the woods with a dog on point.

Some of us will stay back and not walk, we will move trucks to the end of the course being run and in most cases this will be the start of the next course. If you want your truck moved leave the keys in it. Usually in the hunt dog stake we get a bigger gallery than the other stakes. If possible please pair up or triple up with others for a ride to the various courses. Leave some trucks back at the Alibi; especially if you are done running and you don&#8217;t need your dog with you. This makes it easier on the folks moving vehicles. We move them is this order, handlers first, usually 2 trucks, the next brace mates next, the rest of the vehicles if we have enough help. If not we may leave trucks behind and you will have to catch up at some point.
There is an accurate map of the grounds accessed thru the links at our blog site (it's gone and the courses have changed). There aren&#8217;t bill boards in the woods advertising the start or end of each course but MOST of the courses have free standing signs or paint on trees with numbers. Find someone who knows where they are going and follow them or jump in and ride with them.

We will break for lunch around noon. Lunch is catered, it&#8217;s back at the Alibi and we request/require a donation, $7 (lunch is not included with an entry fee) there is a coffee can in the Alibi, clearly marked for your donation. These lunches are worth $7 and include pop and bottled water. 

I&#8217;ll have the black GMC pickup with an ARE cap (or a black Tahoe). In the back will be a cooler with pop & water. This is for all to share. We might have a little coffee in the morning and probably some donuts. If you bring beer, and that is encouraged, please bring a cooler full and be promiscuous with it. Bourbon is nice touch too, especially for the Judges. Knob Creek is a nice choice. I&#8217;m currently working thru a bottle of BASIL HAYDEN'S Kentucky Straight Bourbon. It&#8217;s real good. Cubed ice is preferred over crushed. 2012 Update, Angle's Envy is at the top of the list this year.

Look for Chris Demattio and pay your entry. It&#8217;s a widely held belief that luck shines down on those who pay before they run.

The weather forecast is sunny skies and heat. Bring water for your dog on course and maybe enough to wet the dog down before your brace and even a gallon jug to wet them down during the brace. That practice is perfectly acceptable. Each handler can designate one person in the gallery to be a scout, a person who can go into the woods and look for your dog if you have lost him or go in with you when the dog stops and you are trying to find him on point. That is a good person to carry that gallon jug(s) of water.

Most folks run bells. Beepers are fine too, but beepers without an e-collar. Trackers and Garmins are allowed but only for finding a lost dog. Once you use the receiver you are out of contention. You can&#8217;t win the stake, but you&#8217;ll find your dog. We haven&#8217;t had very many run off hunting dogs. I can&#8217;t recall any (but there had to be one)

Bring your dog to the start line on a lead. Both handlers will be in front, usually on each side of the trail. Some one will announce to the judges the names of the dogs and handlers. One judge will be assigned to each 2-some. If possible the judges will switch at the half way point. Most of the time the handlers and judges will be together the entire brace and both judges will see both dogs.

When the judges give the word let the dog roll. Walk the marked trail at a leisurely pace, a hunting pace. What ever you use to handle your dog when you hunt do it as required during your brace. Whistles, singing, hand signals. Don&#8217;t be too concerned with the other handler or dog. If the judges think your handling is interfering with the brace mate they will inform you. We will have a marshal (maybe 2) on each brace. They will help you thru the course; help you keep track of your dog. If you have any questions at any time, ask. Ask the judges, ask the marshal, ask some one who looks like they might know. 

When your dog stops, the dog is on point, call point to the judge. They will jump off the horse and follow you to the dog. Make certain they are with you. Marshals may go to. Your scout can also go. The judges have to see or hear the bird go out to get credit for a find. Do what you would do when hunting (except shoot the bird) Flush for as long as you think necessary. Be cognizant that only hearing a bird fly is good enough. The more you talk while flushing the less chance any one has to hear. If you want to relocate your dog just tell the judge. If you release verbally tell him that&#8217;s what you will do. When a bird goes you can yell bird, point in the direction, it helps the judges. Then shoot the blank gun.

After a find you can release the dog to continue or you can collar the dog back to the trail, water the dog, etc. You don&#8217;t want to release the dog after a point and have the dog chasing after the bird that just left. If that is &#8220;normal&#8221; just collar the dog back to the trail and wait for the judges to mount. Don&#8217;t run ahead. The first one to the end of the course doesn&#8217;t win anything. Slow down thru good cover, speed up thru bad cover. Don&#8217;t bury your brace mate (take off) but when a brace mate goes to a dog on point you are not obligated to wait. Keep moving, the judge will go with you. You can slow down a bit but again, it&#8217;s not required to wait, the judges will keep you straight if this happens.

You can have a scout. If the dog is out of hearing range and you want someone to go into the woods and find him you can send a scout. There really isn&#8217;t much scouting in hunt dog, these dogs aren&#8217;t wild ass run off trial dogs (for the most part) A scout can go in on point to help find etc. The handler flushes.

At the end of the day we&#8217;ll return to the Alibi and I&#8217;ll bore every one with the canned speech and then we will name the winners, and take photos. It&#8217;s nice if lots of folks stay around for the photo shoot, not just the placements. 


That covers the main points. Just have fun, that&#8217;s what this is about. But it&#8217;s also competition. Grit your teeth and give us a show.

Good luck to all.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

It should be nice and cool in the morning...my Fongie dog will be grateful. We will be ready to run by 7:30, let me know what course we will start on.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kellyM87 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good Luck, everyone and have fun  Someone please make sure to post how many birds are seen if possible.

Kelly


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

May I have further clarification of the rules, please?

I run with a bell and a Garmin. My dogs have never been worked with a beeper collar. Am I to understand that it is ok for one to locate your dog on point by the beeper collar beeping; but you may not locate your dog on point by the Garmin handheld or you will be disqualified?


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Laphroaig said:


> May I have further clarification of the rules, please?
> 
> I run with a bell and a Garmin. My dogs have never been worked with a beeper collar. Am I to understand that it is ok for one to locate your dog on point by the beeper collar beeping; but you may not locate your dog on point by the Garmin handheld or you will be disqualified?


That has been my experience. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

RecurveRx said:


> That has been my experience.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



For real? I can see where a beeper would be allowed on run mode. I'd appreciate a judges / committeman's clarification as it doesn't seem fair.

Just today I had a grouse point at 283 yards. I'd never find him in this cover without the Garmin or (a beeper on point mode if I used one).


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Laphroaig said:


> For real? I can see where a beeper would be allowed on run mode. I'd appreciate a judges / committeman's clarification as it doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Just today I had a grouse point at 283 yards. I'd never find him in this cover without the Garmin or (a beeper on point mode if I used one).


Better shorten your dog up before Sunday. 
Now you know why there is so much singing, are you braced with Mac? :lol:


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm not here to re-write the rules, bitch or complain. I'm trying to understand what I've gotten myself in to. 

Simple clarification: handler A locates dog on point via beeper is ok. Handler B locates dog on point Via Garmin gets disqualified?? I'm looking for the answer to this question from an authority.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Laphroaig said:


> For real?



For real. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Better shorten your dog up before Sunday.
> Now you know why there is so much singing, are you braced with Mac? :lol:



Was not aware that singing was among the many qualities of the good Doctor. I do know he fixes torn toenails and finds the missing porcupine quills that get missed. Has he recorded any CD's?


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Laphroaig said:


> Was not aware that singing was among the many qualities of the good Doctor. I do know he fixes torn toenails and finds the missing porcupine quills that get missed. Has he recorded any CD's?


Quite the opposite.

And yes your intrepretation of the rules is correct as best I understand them.


----------



## Mike McDonald (Sep 10, 2007)

Chal, to clarify, I got in a bit of a pissin match when braced with a singer in the hunting dog stake a couple of years ago. I'll clarify the singing thing when I see you. mac


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

I think I am going to sing Sinatra in the morning brace and some guns n roses in the afternoon. I will have the set list narrowed down by Saturdy night...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

Mike McDonald said:


> Chal, to clarify, I got in a bit of a pissin match when braced with a singer in the hunting dog stake a couple of years ago. I'll clarify the singing thing when I see you. mac


Steelhead Fred doesn't own enough urinals in his hotels to handle the pissing matches I've been in on with the fine members of this forum here recently. 

I'm a changed man. No more forum pissing matches for me.

Apparently the rules are as I read them and interpret them. Looks like I'll most likely bow out. The time constraints were tough as it was, and I thought there would be an even playing field. Max tangled with a porcupine today. 7 quills was a piece of cake compared to the 80 that Parker had the other day.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Laphroaig said:


> Steelhead Fred doesn't own enough urinals in his hotels to handle the pissing matches I've been in on with the fine members of this forum here recently.
> 
> I'm a changed man. No more forum pissing matches for me.
> 
> Apparently the rules are as I read them and interpret them. Looks like I'll most likely bow out. The time constraints were tough as it was, and I thought there would be an even playing field. Max tangled with a porcupine today. 7 quills was a piece of cake compared to the 80 that Parker had the other day.


That's good luck right there...last year lowgun took 110 quills 3 days before he won it.....plus, you are bringing drinks.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

Laphroaig said:


> Steelhead Fred doesn't own enough urinals in his hotels to handle the pissing matches I've been in on with the fine members of this forum here recently.
> 
> I'm a changed man. No more forum pissing matches for me.
> 
> Apparently the rules are as I read them and interpret them. Looks like I'll most likely bow out. The time constraints were tough as it was, and I thought there would be an even playing field. Max tangled with a porcupine today. 7 quills was a piece of cake compared to the 80 that Parker had the other day.


Don't bow out, use a beeper on point or a bell. I will scout for you and we will find a dog on point. Did it for years before there were electronics...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Sunday morning the Hunting Dog Classic will start on corse 9 and run to thru 5. Course 9 is hard to find. Please meet at the Alibi and caravan out.

Derby will start following the start of hunt dog on course 1. 

Lunch will be ready some time around noon.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Laphroaig said:


> For real? I can see where a beeper would be allowed on run mode. I'd appreciate a judges / committeman's clarification as it doesn't seem fair.
> 
> Just today I had a grouse point at 283 yards. I'd never find him in this cover without the Garmin or (a beeper on point mode if I used one).


Laphroaig
No Garmins or other electronic trackers to find a dog on point; beepers are okay but without the E feature. I'm not going to enter a discussion on the definition of electronic trackers. A beeper could certainly be considered just that. But this rule has been in place for some time. The Garmin question has never been asked, has never been discussed and therefore not been addressed for the Hunting Dog Stake. 

The Garmin or any other electronic tracking collar is not allowed in any sanctioned stake, that is, it is not allowed to find a dog on point. They can be allowed, on a club by club decision, to be worn during a trial. If the receiver is called for the dog is out of contention. We have carried this decision into Hunting Dog.

We will run the Hunt dog stake this Sunday without Garmins used to find a dog on point. I will bring this concern up to the club at the appropriate time.

I hope you stay in, it's a good time and a real nice place to compete.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

hehibrits said:


> Don't bow out, use a beeper on point or a bell. I will scout for you and we will find a dog on point. Did it for years before there were electronics...
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



That is damned nice and generous of you to offer to scout. Dr. McDonald offered the same assistance. Really, really nice of you both. Parker runs big for a Llewellin. He could stick a woodcock 350 yards plus. Grouse he is iffy on at 12 1/2 months old. Max runs closer, but casts wide and could stick a bird anywhere. He won't move until I tap him to release him even if the bird gets spooky and takes off before I get there. Looking at the lineup, If you could scout for Parker and Dr. McDonald for Max that would be great as you both will have completed your runs and we should be right there. If it doesn't work out on scouting for any reason, that's fine too. Really appreciate the gesture from you both. 

I have to leave real early to get back for an event. If time permits I would like to buy both your sack lunches and I may have a cold beer to go along with it if you so please.


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

Bobby said:


> Laphroaig
> No Garmins or other electronic trackers to find a dog on point; beepers are okay but without the E feature. I'm not going to enter a discussion on the definition of electronic trackers. A beeper could certainly be considered just that. But this rule has been in place for some time. The Garmin question has never been asked, has never been discussed and therefore not been addressed for the Hunting Dog Stake.
> 
> The Garmin or any other electronic tracking collar is not allowed in any sanctioned stake, that is, it is not allowed to find a dog on point. They can be allowed, on a club by club decision, to be worn during a trial. If the receiver is called for the dog is out of contention. We have carried this decision into Hunting Dog.
> ...


Thanks for the official word. More importantly, thanks for bringing the concern up to the club at the appropriate time. 

For future reference, my point isn't to ban beepers. My point was that a guy with a beeper gets to locate his dog on point, get judged with a find; and Garmin users (who have not worked their dogs with beepers, or use one) are at a disadvantage finding their dog on point (getting judged) and are DQ'd.

Looking forward to seeing the grounds. From what I read about it, the history and etc... it is a very special place that is filled with tradition and good times for many. Michigan field trialers are blessed to have such a place and are rightfully justified by maintaining the standards and trust as stewards of the land.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Chal, its like grouse hunting, kill the ones you can and forget about the ones you can't. learn to use the rules in your favor, to your advantage. IE train with a beeper collar if you want to play. 

Also out of the 170 some hotel rooms, not a single urinal in any of them, like the queen our guests sit to piss.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

Laphroaig said:


> I'm not here to re-write the rules, bitch or complain. I'm trying to understand what I've gotten myself in to.
> 
> Simple clarification: handler A locates dog on point via beeper is ok. Handler B locates dog on point Via Garmin gets disqualified?? I'm looking for the answer to this question from an authority.


building in excuses already??


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Laphroaig said:


> Looking forward to seeing the grounds. From what I read about it, the history and etc... it is a very special place that is filled with tradition


It is a very special place. We are blessed to have this in our backyard. We need to embrace it. There is no other venue in the US like this one, none.


----------



## hehibrits (Mar 10, 2007)

@Bobby, I will be at the Alibi before 7:30
@Chal, I will be getting done when you are starting and I will just keep walking and scout for ya.
@Fritz, those things outside the bathroom door must be sinks then?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scott Berg (Feb 24, 2008)

Laphroaig said:


> For future reference, my point isn't to ban beepers. My point was that a guy with a beeper gets to locate his dog on point, get judged with a find; and Garmin users (who have not worked their dogs with beepers, or use one) are at a disadvantage finding their dog on point (getting judged) *and are DQ'd.*


If my memory is correct, utilizing an electronic devise during a brace can result in being permanently banned from FDSB sanctioned events.


----------



## Laphroaig (Dec 13, 2011)

hehibrits said:


> @Bobby, I will be at the Alibi before 7:30
> @Chal, I will be getting done when you are starting and I will just keep walking and scout for ya.
> @Fritz, those things outside the bathroom door must be sinks then?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I'm as confused as you are. No urinals, all women and the Queen of England coming over to take a leak; I can't tell if he's running a convent, a brothel or a 5 star Fritz-The-Ritz-Carlton hotel.

It's not a sink, it's a bidet. Matter of fact, Chewy is more confused than anyone. Heard he took a drink and filled his canteen the last time he was there.

This should help you out chewy:


----------



## Bobby (Dec 21, 2002)

Scott Berg said:


> If my memory is correct, utilizing an electronic devise during a brace can result in being permanently banned from FDSB sanctioned events.


The question relates to the use of electronics in the Amateur Club's non-sanctioned Hunting Dog stake. That's it, no need to read any further into FDSB, AF etc. That's not the issue.


----------



## Grouseman2 (Dec 28, 2001)

Bobby said:


> Laphroaig
> No Garmins or other electronic trackers to find a dog on point; beepers are okay but without the E feature. I'm not going to enter a discussion on the definition of electronic trackers. A beeper could certainly be considered just that. But this rule has been in place for some time. The Garmin question has never been asked, has never been discussed and therefore not been addressed for the Hunting Dog Stake.
> The Garmin or any other electronic tracking collar is not allowed in any sanctioned stake, that is, it is not allowed to find a dog on point. They can be allowed, on a club by club decision, to be worn during a trial. If the receiver is called for the dog is out of contention. We have carried this decision into Hunting Dog.
> Good luck to all.


FWIW:

A beeper is an electronic tracker and certainly more efficient as tracking aid and locater than a Garmin Astro (audio vs visual)... A Garmin Astro remotely sends a single beep from the collar to the hand held GPS. 

Mike

Mike


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

hehibrits said:


> @Fritz, those things outside the bathroom door must be sinks then?


Classic. :lol:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

What is the easiest way to get there? I'm coming from the Grand Rapids area. I can't seem to find the address anywhere.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

BIGSP said:


> What is the easiest way to get there? I'm coming from the Grand Rapids area. I can't seem to find the address anywhere.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=388978&highlight=hunting+classic


Check out Mike's post on GPS coordinates. . .make sure right way on your gps, otherwise you wind up around Houghton Lake or something.


----------



## Daveldman (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm sad I won't be able to come watch the dogs work. Good luck to all. Hopefully it doesn't get too hot. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

omega58 said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=388978&highlight=hunting+classic
> 
> 
> Check out Mike's post on GPS coordinates. . .make sure right way on your gps, otherwise you wind up around Houghton Lake or something.


Better double check that with Mike, Bobby, or one of the guys that worked on the courses this year. It sounded like a lot has changed and those coordinates may be dated.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

kek25 said:


> Better double check that with Mike, Bobby, or one of the guys that worked on the courses this year. It sounded like a lot has changed and those coordinates may be dated.


Alibi hall should be the same, correct?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

Go 131 to reed city/10 and take 10 across to 127a north and go to old 127 exit i think #176 go east and turn rt at gas station right off of exit which is arnold lake rd, so you make a quick jog south then go east again meaning the turn is literally on the back side of the gas station. Take arnold lake east until you come to a stop sign then go north which will be 18, take that north about two miles and the rd splits, if you go left you go into meredith, i stay right and go another few miles until you come to a stop. Go right here and at first rd go left and that takes you into trial grounds, when you come to a split go right, next split go right, last split go left and that should take you to hall. Got all that :evil:


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

omega58 said:


> Alibi hall should be the same, correct?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yes. Sorry.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

kek25 said:


> Yes. Sorry.


Keith, I'm sure I'll still get lost...LOL.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

omega58 said:


> Keith, I'm sure I'll still get lost...LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




With that pup of yours there's probably a lot of guys entered in the trial that hope you get lost, Randy.:lol: Good luck Sunday!!


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

I had an absolute blast this past weekend. Thanks to all who made it possible and congrats to all who brought their dogs to the line!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crosswind (Sep 1, 2004)

Congrats not only to the winners but to the all the folks that step up to the line and let thier dogs loose. It takes some brass to do that as a beginner.

Bobby it is a thankless job putting the trials on, A handful do all the work and the rest sit back and enjoy or complain about it. It seems like it is the same in every venue out there.LOL
Your organization is lucky to have you are your team of workers. Keep it up. You guys are helping many folks get their foot in the door of fieldtrialing, in this day and age it is tough to get started these fun trials are a great idea. Congrats on your efforts.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

RecurveRx said:


> I had an absolute blast this past weekend. Thanks to all who made it possible and congrats to all who brought their dogs to the line!
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Easy for you to say, with the best possible brace mate. Mine was a complete jackass. Other than that great trial as always!

Don't think I've said it, so congrats Brent! Sounds like one nice pointer you've got there.

KW


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Bobby and the entire maftc thanks for a great event. I had a great time talking with everyone that maybe I have only met once or never,.talking like old friends... Just talking dogs and tigers.....win a game please!! 

Looking forward to next year...good luck to all this fall.





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HuntersMoon (Sep 14, 2009)

Had great time as usual, and cooler weather then the past 2 years made it even better. Congrats those who placed, and thanks to all those who put it together. Hands down best hunting dog trial there is anywhere.


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

k9wernet said:


> Easy for you to say, with the best possible brace mate. Mine was a complete jackass. Other than that great trial as always!
> 
> Don't think I've said it, so congrats Brent! Sounds like one nice pointer you've got there.
> 
> KW


Thanks Kevin. We will see this year if she's going to be special or not. She ran good on Sunday hopefully she can continue this fall.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice woodcock dog Brent. Congrats.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Nice woodcock dog Brent. Congrats.


And she points porkies decent too:evilsmile


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

2ESRGR8 said:


> Nice woodcock dog Brent. Congrats.


Bring your dog to the line hater. Lol


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I have had the opportunity to run a couple of these trials, and they are fun!!

Bobby and his crew do a great job, and I had fun the few times I ran a dog. 

Congrats for a great trial and to all that placed.


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I think this pic turned out better? Hope it loads up. .


----------



## Double Gun (Feb 22, 2005)

omega58 said:


> I think this pic turned out better? Hope it loads up. .


Not bad for a phone!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

